# donnor egg for the first every try?



## artymum (Sep 28, 2013)

I am new this and would really appreciate any help and suggestions.
I am 40 and have an FSH of 12,64. My doctor said that the best option for me is to go straight to Donor Egg IVF, based on just these 2 indicatives.
I have not done any investigations to see why I haven't fell pregnant for the past 6 years (apart for some alternative medicine things which obviously didn't work). I have an 8 year old conceived naturally and just assumed it will happen again. I just didn't do my research on time and thought that the ticking clock is a mith!  

I have two questions that are really bugging me.
1) Is it to late so see if my tubes are blocked and try naturally? Am I really wasting more time?
2) I researched some clinics in Prague and 3 came up quite good The Prague Fertility Clinick, Gennet and IVF Cube. Does anybody have any experience with any of them? I am not all that concerned that the egg would not be mine (should I be)

I am new to all this and don't really understand all the abbreviations that are being used here.
Many thanks and hugs.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

[s
Hi artymum,

If I were u, I'd have done more tests. especially as u already have one naturally conceived child.

I am 44 and doing it with my oe( own eggs) as I'd like my genetical child.
I am now in 2ww now ( 2 weeks waiting). Fingers crossed.


I can't tell about Prague, I did it here in uk in create health.
Whatever u do,  best of luck


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

If you don't get many replies here, you may want to go onto the 40's thread! 
Good luck.
Morganna xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Artymum, I am 44 and tried with my own eggs 3 times  at 40 and 41,but they were always poor quality due to age. I then tried Prague Fertility Centre and got pg twice but m/c. This was due to immune issues, see my signature. Once I saw Dr Gorgy and sorted out treatment for these issues I got pg from my next fresh transfer and I will be having a c section tomorrow due to my waters breaking nearly 2 weeks ago.

I would highly recommend PFC as they specialise in over 40s and have a guarantee. You may want totry with your own eggs first if you have the money to do this.

Hope this helps

Njr26


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i wouldn't put too much faith in trying naturally. the reason being that even if you investigate (possible 6 months finding out) and then treat any problems (possible further 6 months) and then start trying....there's still no guarantees... and if your amh is low you could just end up taking so long you run out of eggs... 

however i think it too early to move to donor eggs, in your position i would have a go at icsi with my own eggs and see what happens. Once you have tried you will
1) have a better understanding of the number and quality of eggs you have
2) be better placed to decide what to so.

i was 41 and told donor eggs my best shot but i refused to give up without trying, i did three cycles, first one BFN, second one BFP but then m/c and third go i am 11 weeks preg...

i also managed to freeze four embryos during the process so i am still hopeful for my own egg baby and possibly even a sibling. my fsh was about 12 i think on my last cycle and this time they said it had dropped slightly and was around 11.. they want under 10 ideally. i only had a couple of follicles before treatment but i am lucky that i respond well to the drugs. 

you won't know how you respond without trying.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and it may be a sperm issue not you... has your partner cut out alcohol, stopped hot baths, taken multivitamins, lost weight, had a semen analysis? 

lots of parameters in the picture...

good luck


----------



## rooneyb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello Artymum, 
Firstly, your FSH isn't extremely high, was there another reason the dr recommended going straight to Donor egg?  I was recommended using a donor when my AMH results came back and I refused to accept it and went ahead with 2  unsuccessful IVF cycles in which after a lot stimulation only got between 1-3 eggs each time
Like Njr, I used PFC (prague fertility clinic) and got pregnant with my first try at 43. I gave birth just after I turned 44 and now I am pregnant again with my second PFC child at 45.  I used PFC because of there over40's speciality and because my physical attributes seemed to match more with them, rather than a Spanish or Greek clinic. If you look at the international section on the forum there is a thread for Czech Republic with info from people using all three of those clinics, so have a read of some first hand experiences. Good luck


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Hi Artymum,

My friend had a high FSH on average 13-15; on bad months 18-20. She wanted to have her own children very badly (as all of us of course) and out of three IVF attempt she got two babies. They let her cycle with FSH appr 12.8 which she managed to reach with supplements and TCM. I believe it was her only problem which was successfully solved by mega-stimulation. For many women though there is multitude of problems which are so apparent and not easily solvable by IVF and obviously MF needs to be checked. And doctors are so driven by pure numbers ((
I am 42, my FSH is 5-6 and cannot get pregnant and got a chemical pg after ICSI. I have not checked my tubes though...But i will keep trying with OE for a few yesrs

Good luck with your investigation!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Artymum,

I'm 33 and used donor eggs for my 3rd IVF because I didn't want to go through stimulation again having been really ill with OHSS and having a strong family history of breast and ovarian cancer.

There is nothing wrong with my eggs, I have tubal infertility, but if I'd known what I know now I would have done donor from the start, it is a much easier process and the best chance of success is with fresh embryos going into a favourable uterine environment without the negative hormonal effects of stimulation, whatever your age. 

Also if I were older, and I really don't want to offend anyone with this, IVF is so expensive there is no way I'd pay thousands of pounds & use 40 year old eggs. Once you're pregnant it really doesn't matter where a cell came from. What does dna matter compared to being a mum or not, it could have come from a pig or a sheep for all I cared as long as it resulted in a healthy baby, which for me it did. 

I know it's a very personal decision but I'd recommend donor eggs 100%. I cycled in Spain where results are better than UK and donation is anonymous and compensated.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do,

B xxx


----------



## Lady Lily (Sep 25, 2013)

Hiya

I am a new member here and am facing the same, in fact we are planning to go to Spain in January

I am lucky that I have seen a consultant and had all the blood tests and both a laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy (including tube checks). He says there should be no issues with me carrying a child however, yy ovarian reserve is under 3 and my last FSH level was 31. I have also been diagnosed with an underactive thyroid which is slowly coming under control.
I have around a 10% chance of conceiving using IVF with my own egg and although there is a chance it could still happen naturally - its a very very low chance

Not much help, but I would encourage you to demand to see a consultant (I had to) and get the internal checks done. That way you know for sure what your options are before you spend any money

Good luck


----------

